# Sick Evangelicals



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,116560,00.html


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

I got you beat Boar!

http://www.travelnotes.org/Travel/easter.htm


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:80a777588c][i:80a777588c]Originally posted by A_Wild_Boar[/i:80a777588c]
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,116560,00.html [/quote:80a777588c]

I read this at work and I just started laughing out loud as I pictured this scene.


----------



## dswatts (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow! Makes you wonder what they did to Santy Claus!?!?!?


Grace, 
Dwayne:biggrin:


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 9, 2004)

I smell a law suit; mental anguish or some such thing.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 18, 2004)

AAARGH!!!  What is wrong with these people?!?!?!


----------

